# Darlington champ show



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Who is going from here , i will be there with my two pupsters


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

friday for us...


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

We'll be there on the Saturday with Quinny and our two pupsters as well


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I am going on Saturday, nowt to show though , but will catch up with my breeder and some other friends and hopefully get to meet Spellweaver


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I am going on Saturday, nowt to show though , but will catch up with my breeder and some other friends and hopefully get to meet Spellweaver


We must definitely meet up - the more we chat on here, the more I think we have very similar views on a lot of things


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> We must definitely meet up - the more we chat on here, the more I think we have very similar views on a lot of things


and eat strawberries lol lol lol


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> and eat strawberries lol lol lol


Oh yes - love strawberries - and don't forget the cream - the cream is very important :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

I am going! :wink:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Spellweaver said:


> Oh yes - love strawberries - and don't forget the cream - the cream is very important :lol:


yep it is lol lol sabotage the competion lol lol


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I am going! :wink:


Hope we can manage to catch up with each other this time


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Hope we can manage to catch up with each other this time


Best had do! :wink: I missed you at Birmingham.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

leoti said:


> yep it is lol lol sabotage the competion lol lol


:lol: - We'll have to go some to beat your two gorgeous pupsters - and I still have plans in place to kidnap Ziva the Diva and bring her to live with me ....... I absolutely love that baby girl :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> We must definitely meet up - the more we chat on here, the more I think we have very similar views on a lot of things





leoti said:


> and eat strawberries lol lol lol





Spellweaver said:


> Oh yes - love strawberries - and don't forget the cream - the cream is very important :lol:


I agree with all the above - and just to add - I will have some bubbly, to go with the strawberries and cream, PMSL!!! I never got to toast my 4 pups qualifying at SKC so we doing it at Darlo and you are welcome to join us


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I agree with all the above - and just to add - I will have some bubbly, to go with the strawberries and cream, PMSL!!! I never got to toast my 4 pups qualifying at SKC so we doing it at Darlo and you are welcome to join us


Its a date! :lol:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Its a date! :lol:


Just bring ya own drinking vessel for the fizz, lol!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Just bring ya own drinking vessel for the fizz, lol!


Will this do?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Will this do?


Absolutely not!! You cant have a bigger one than me!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

when is this?.............. i wont show but might pop along


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> when is this?.............. i wont show but might pop along


We are there next saturday 17th :wink:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> We are there next saturday 17th :wink:


i'll see if I can pop along, see if i can pick up some things for the dogs. Does anyone know if ya can take a dog if not showing, just for the socialisation mainly


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> i'll see if I can pop along, see if i can pick up some things for the dogs.


Be nice to meet you - this is gonna turn out to be a PFparty, lol!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> i'll see if I can pop along, see if i can pick up some things for the dogs. Does anyone know if ya can take a dog if not showing, just for the socialisation mainly


Unfortunately hun you can only take dogs who are entered in the show - but come along anyway amd meet us all!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Think I am there on the saturday too. :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Will do was just thinking of taking Skye if that was aloud as she loves everything and everyone. Thanks,


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> i'll see if I can pop along, see if i can pick up some things for the dogs. Does anyone know if ya can take a dog if not showing, just for the socialisation mainly


Yes, you can - spectator dogs are allowed but at a price, see link

http://www.newbyhallandgardens.com/?p=1032


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

We won't be attending! We are only going to Champs shows where Toys & Utility are on the same day, as we take our friend to all the shows which helps keep costs down!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Yes, you can - spectator dogs are allowed but at a price, see link
> 
> Darlington Dog Show


Crikey - didn't realise that! Sorry DKDream - I gave you duff info earlier!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Crikey - didn't realise that! Sorry DKDream - I gave you duff info earlier!


Hey dont worry x I am thinking of taking Skye


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Crikey - didn't realise that! Sorry DKDream - I gave you duff info earlier!


I just happened to have read it when trying to decide whether and when to go, so the question was timely 

I was looking for the schedule but still haven't managed to work it out


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I just happened to have read it when trying to decide whether and when to go, so the question was timely
> 
> I was looking for the schedule but still haven't managed to work it out


I had a look in the schedule and on page 10 it says that dogs can be entered not for competition on the day at a cost of £12.00 - and they will be given a bench, not put in a tent for unentered dogs.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I had a look in the schedule and on page 10 it says that dogs can be entered not for competition on the day at a cost of £12.00 - and they will be given a bench, not put in a tent for unentered dogs.


do you know if I would need to provide proof of Vaccines, (its no problem as she is fully covered)


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> do you know if I would need to provide proof of Vaccines, (its no problem as she is fully covered)


No - at least I wouldn't think so. You don't have to provide proof of vaccinations when you enter a dog show, so I can't see them asking for it for dogs entered NFC on the day - and I can't see anything about it in the schedule.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> No - at least I wouldn't think so. You don't have to provide proof of vaccinations when you enter a dog show, so I can't see them asking for it for dogs entered NFC on the day - and I can't see anything about it in the schedule.


Thanks very much for replying


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Thanks very much for replying


You're welcome hun - hope you and Skye can make it and come to see us all


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

i will have to bring bailey to show at some point Val , but want him on the bench with me not in a unentered dogs tent because of his deafness


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I am looking forward to Saturday!  Am hoping for a good day and that it cheers me up somewhat


----------



## gemelle (Sep 15, 2011)

hiya can i ask the details of the show at darlington please? date and time? where it is and ive never been to a show so what goes on and what breed of dogs are there? thankyou.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

gemelle said:


> hiya can i ask the details of the show at darlington please? date and time? where it is and ive never been to a show so what goes on and what breed of dogs are there? thankyou.


The link to the schedule is here - the show is over three days - 16th to 18th September and over the three days, you will find that pretty much every KC and Import Register breed will be represented

http://www.highampress.co.uk/darl.pdf


----------

